# OLD-SCHOOL SMOOTH!!!!



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Right, I've dug these old pics out so you can kinda put a face to the legend - The Man Behind the Frog!

These two are from one of my holidays to Newquay, Cornwall *two years ago* when I was 19. At the time I was cardio-mad - no freeweights, just a bit on the resistance machines. No formal set workouts or splits - mostly running machine @ 80% + MHR.

So don't go analysing my form - at the time I didn't even know what a squat rack looked like - just wanted to stay cut. Also was doing a lot of martial arts and circuit training.

I'm pictured here in a white shirt with my rather fetching orange sarong! The guy looking over his shoulder in the bottom-right is my best mate....


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Here I am again.

Note Ben InSaNiTy over my right shoulder looking weird!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

In the immortal words of the terminator himself "Your one uglee mutha-forker!!!!"


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

And forgot to ask, was it a gay bar you were in? Wearing a dress with strange bear like men touching you up?!!! HMMMM?!!!!


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Only jokin bro, very sexy, i'd do you with a few bacardi breezers in me


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

lmao at bigdav


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

You look a Nonce & we dont need your sort down my way thanks very much,only sexy women allowed past the bridge lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Here I am again.
> 
> Note Ben InSaNiTy over my right shoulder looking weird!


Nice pics timmy mate! How old are you now then and how has your training and physique changed? what martial arts were you doing mate?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cap said:


> Nice pics timmy mate! How old are you now then ?





Timmy Smooth said:


> These two are from one of my holidays to Newquay, *Cornwall two years ago when I was 19*. At the time I was cardio-mad - no freeweights, just a bit on the resistance machines. No formal set workouts or splits - mostly running machine @ 80% + MHR.
> 
> ....


:jerk:


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

have you thought about going to gym 

JK good to put a face to the name.got any recent shots.Prefably wearing more masculine attire.?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

u look a bit like jason sehorn, do a google search on him bro


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Fcuk, I'm never talking to you again, you look gayer than gayvier, and I didn't think that was possible


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Cheers, Carnivore - he's a good looking guy. I was expecting to see The Elephant Man or someone in the Google.

PS, the rest of you are kants!  lol


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Just before InSaNiTy posts more dumb, albeit funny spam, here's our MSN so far....



> Chris says: (11:42:19 pm)
> 
> ***How come you haven't written something dumb on my pics?
> 
> ...


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Heres a quick photoshop to prove he looks like beckham...  Obviously I couldn't find a pic of beckham with the same skin tone as that pasty c*nt


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> :jerk:


LOL :jerk:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

:smoke: u look like a poof. Only the Scotch can wear skirts.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mincer.... u sure it wernt a holiday to brighton and the rainbow bars??

or soho?

forearms are lookin massive lmao


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Just before InSaNiTy posts more dumb, albeit funny spam, here's our MSN so far....


are you gay?

not being funny etc, just asking??

Matt


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> :jerk:


Damn, I missed that one, nicely spotted Sam


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

megatron said:


> :smoke: u look like a poof. Only the Scotch can wear skirts.


The Scotch?? wtf?? surely you mean Scots?


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

You look like an even gayer version of Will Young


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

pillow biter


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, just found this thread after I gave Timmy a ration of you know what for not posting his pick

What is up with the LavaLava?

That is traditional Samoan Wear.

Below is a picture of a Samoan wearing the LavaLava


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Why does he have a cock shaped like a fish?


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

if you look closely it actually looks like he's f*ucking the dead fish, or maybe i just have a sick mind


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Have things got so bad in Samoa now that they have to marry aquatic wildlife?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nah, Western Samoa (owned by the Brits) eat alot of their fish raw.

They are kindof a poor country.

They drink their water from rain collectors (gave me disentary very nasty stuff)

Now American Samoa (owned by the U.S.) eats their fish cooked (mostly).

They have running water.

The American Samoa the guys are massive, just freaking huge people.

Western Samoa (Brit) the guys are much smaller and kindof thin.

for being so close to each other I cant get over how much diffrent they really are.

Been to both of those places in 1985, it was the most beautifal place I have ever been with the bluest water anywhere.

The humidity was terrible and took some time to get used to it.

They have flying cockroaches (really) and they not only fly but are massive and discusting.

I got so chewed up from Mosquitoes I almost went mad.

Never visited a friendlier place ever.

Everybody wants you to come in and eat, everybody.

Problem is that if you say no it is an insult.

Not only that the food sucked. I lost 12 lbs in 14 days. i hated their food.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> Western Samoa (Brit) the guys are much smaller and kindof thin.


Are you kidding Hacks?

Have you seen the rugby players that come out of Western Samoa?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.paulnichollsonline.co.uk/gallery/film/ifonly/Paul_021115_01.jpg

Timmy you have a look of this guy.

He name is Paul Nicholls - dont know you guys remember him from Eastenders a few years ago?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah I remember him. Used to have my hair like his in that pic, too.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

is he your idol then??? bless Timmy!!! hehehehe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jock said:


> Are you kidding Hacks?
> 
> Have you seen the rugby players that come out of Western Samoa?


I have visited both Islands and the people in general in American Samoa are much bigger.

They all are tall and very thick.

I went to buy a shirt there and their large shirts are like equal to XXX large's here.

I picked up a 3X large over there and It looked like a bed sheet.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

All of the Pacific Islanders tend to be of a large build. I heard once that the average weight of a sedentry male in Tonga was around 200lbs. I wasn't aware of the differences.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I went to a graduating class in 1985

They all were taller than me and when they were walking out, I asked my Wife (im now divorced) if that was the football (American) team and she laughed.

They were all about 6 foot tall and all weighed over 200 lbs or there abouts.

The kids were skinny but the adults were very thick with massive forearms.

They are a hard people that use the land for food. They spend alot of time preparing the food and gathering it.

They processed the Coconuts by ripping off the outer husk (that was very hard for me) then they crack the coconut by hand with a knife (dull side) then they take a basket full of cracked coconuts then they sit on this sawhorse looking thing where they rake the inside of the coconut and get the white meat out of it.

Now mind you when they get the coconuts they have to climb a tree with a machette in their mouths then cut them down.

Then they manutacture a basket from big leaves then carry all this back to do the above.

I tried to do the meat removal thing and my forearms got so pumped i was good for like one whole coconut.

This old chap did probably 20 coconuts non stop.

Then when they have a huge basket of the meat (white inner part of the coconut) they put it in some stuff that looks like cheese cloth (some fiberous root) then the wring this out into a bowl.

Damn, all that for some coconut juice

Then they boil their banana's (small green ones) in that coconut juice.

Worse yet they have to lug a massive amount of banana's just to do the above.

The amount of work just to prepere that was sickining. Not to mention it tasted terrible.

I asked for a regular banana and they all laughted at me and said those were too sweet.

But yes by nature they were very big people.


----------

